# Hot Couture by Givenchy



## User67 (Sep 29, 2008)

I just discovered this fragrance in Sephora over the weekend & I LOVE it! I am super picky when it comes to fragrances because it's rare that I find something I like & it's rare that what take a liking to doesn't give me a headache. Before  now I only owned Chance by Chanel which will always be a favorite & Armani Mania which I have just grown tired of. I have been looking for something more woody & sensual & Hot Couture is all that & more! It's so sexy & people have been complimenting me left & right when I wear it. Does anyone else enjoy this fragrance as much as I do?


----------



## LRG (Oct 1, 2008)

I love love love Hot Couture!!  
It's rare that I re-purchase a fragrance.. but I most definitely will for this one!  I'm pretty picky when it comes to perfume, too... and Hot Couture is at the top of my list.  I think it's crazy sensual, yet not too heavy or overwhelming.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Oct 1, 2008)

i loooove that fragrance! it's kind of intense and lasts a while, but it's not overwhelming, which is perfect for me. it's one of the ones i get compliments on. <3 favorite fragrance ever!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 1, 2008)

I likeditalot when isaw (UGH sorry my spacebarkeeps breaking!!!) itat sephora!Ilove that nowit comes in a purse-sized rollerball too forlike 20dollars


----------



## kiss (Oct 1, 2008)

I love the pink one but not the other color.


----------



## Gblue (Oct 3, 2008)

it smells like raspberry ripple ice cream.
yummy


----------



## user79 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a very nice raspberry perfume. I almost bought it once.


----------

